
Lisp-Flavoured Erlang - tosh
http://lfe.io/
======
softbuilder
Every time I see these (LFE, Elixir, perhaps others) mentioned I feel sad that
people don't seem to see the beauty in the Erlang language itself. Learning
Erlang was a watershed moment for me and it had little to do with the actor
model or OTP.

That should not be meant to take away from these other projects that do
interesting things. It just seems like people needlessly avoid Erlang because
it's unfamiliar and they miss something amazing in the process.

~~~
debacle
Erlang is a very ugly language with brutalist, esoteric syntax. If Erlang
adopted a C-like syntax (like nearly every other successfuly language in the
world) it would see much wider adoption.

~~~
nonsince
C is a very difficult-to-parse language for both humans and computers and its
syntax family got popular as much from circumstance as anything else.
JavaScript stole Java syntax to court Jaca developers, Java stole C++ syntax
to court C++ programmers, C++ stole C syntax to court C programmers and now
you have most of the biggest languages of the past 20 years using C syntax
because C got big back in the day (and it didn’t get big because of its
syntax).

Modern C-family/Algol-family syntax is nice but I certainly welcome trying out
other syntax families (in the case of Erlang, Prolog-family).

------
didibus
Clojerl, Clojure on the Beam, is also one to watch:
[https://github.com/clojerl/clojerl](https://github.com/clojerl/clojerl)

~~~
cutler
Yes. Definitely. A much better Lisp option for the BEAM than LFE.

~~~
arunix
Why is it better than LFE?

~~~
jchassoul
It is NOT, is cool that you love Clojure, Scheme or Common Lisp but LFE is not
a re-implementation of any of those things nor envy any of the features on
them.

LFE is a clean, beautiful an proper Lisp for the complete BEAM ecosystem.

------
mavdi
I love this. But go ahead and have a look at the "Who's hiring" post and you'd
be correct to think that investing in languages like Clojure does limit your
career choices.

It's depressing I know. I will always write my personal projects in Clojure
but it's a shame that I can't rely on it as the primary means of making a
living.

~~~
moomin
I think it’s perfectly possible to have a career in Clojure in London. But, of
course, I couldn’t advise anyone to move to the U.K. until the final state of
Brexit is known.

~~~
agd
There are a tonne of Elixir jobs in London at the moment. It's a great city to
live and work in.

~~~
cutler
Where exactly? I don't see many. Indeed.co.uk has only a handful of Elixir
jobs by title search and Angel.io has hardly any.

~~~
agd
Look on the elixir job boards, slack and forum. Some companies are hiring for
multiple roles. E.g Whitehat are hiring 10 more devs, Toyota are building a
team of 20. Etc. There are more open positions than Elixir devs in London atm.

------
fouc
Could someone please invent Forth-Flavoured Elixir?

